# Will I lose gains if I stop taking peptides?



## birket (Mar 11, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Been on GHRP & CJC for about 6 months. What can be expected if I stop taking them? Will I lose muscle that I have gained due to them?[/FONT]


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 11, 2012)

birket said:


> [FONT=&quot]Been on GHRP & CJC for about 6 months. What can be expected if I stop taking them? Will I lose muscle that I have gained due to them?[/FONT]



You shouldn't if you keep working out and exercising.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 11, 2012)

No, but you will notice a slight bloat and muscle fullness loss, but as long as you keep diet and workout in check you will be all set 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

Keep your cals. up with working out you will be fine.As above stated you will have less water retention in your muscle bellies.So you will fill as you lost size.


----------

